# Achat Iphone aux Etats-Unis



## Louissphere (12 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis aux Etats-Unis pour 6 mois et je souhaiterais profiter de mon séjour pour acheter un Iphone 11 pro.
Pensez vous qu'il puisse y avoir un problème de fréquence lorsque je reviendrai en France svp ?(Mon opérateur pour le moment est FREE).

Voici ci joint les liens pour les spécifications de l'appareil sur le store français et américain:
https://www.apple.com/fr/iphone-11-pro/specs/
https://www.apple.com/iphone-11-pro/specs/

Merci d'avance,
Louis


----------

